# Coilover conversion



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a 1965 GTO with several non-numbers matching parts, so I am thinking of installing tubular a-arms and coilover front shocks. Has any one had any experience with this type of change? I found some great looking coilover shocks on eBay for $425. Any opinions?


----------



## Inprogress65 (May 18, 2012)

I don't have any experience with a true coil over up front but i have had a set of the QA1 Procoils on my 65 chevelle. I ordered the "small block" spring as my car at that time was essentially stock in regard to weight, small block, cast iron heads, aluminum intake, etc. Once assembled and with the adjuster run all the way up to the top (as in could not raise the front of the car another half inch) the car finally sat high enough to get the jack out from under the crossmember. Mind you the springs were almost completely into bind and honestly the car sat TOO low (and I like LOW). After speaking with QA1 it was decided that I needed a heavier spring. So the moral of this story is weigh the front of your car and figure out exactly what spring you're going to need. Don't trust application guides.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check with Chris at Street Rod Garage there is a lot to proper suspension geometry. He can set you straight on it and reccomend a set up. Eric


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Check with Chris at Street Rod Garage there is a lot to proper suspension geometry. He can set you straight on it and reccomend a set up. Eric



I have coil overs with big sway bars front and rear and the car handles 100 times better than the original suspension. Good luck.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have done a coil over conversion on my 65 , I went with Global West control arms, CPP drop spindles ,and QA1 coil overs. The car handles VERY well, you will need to have an alignment done to the specs of control arm manufactuer. 
I would recommend doing this for anyone looking to increase the handling performance by 100%


----------

